# Fog Machine parts



## Thor (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a fog machine that the electric pump went out on. I tried contacting the company that made the machine, but they don't sell parts. This is the only thing that doesn't work. The pump itself is a device that uses a plunger in a magnetic field to provide the low volume, high pressure necessary. Does anyone know where parts like that can be found?
Thanks


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

As cheap as fog machines are getting, it would probly be easier to buy a new one or try Radio Shack!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a Visual Effects (VEI) V-940 that I've purchased a replacement pump for through VEI. The pump design you describe sounds similar to mine. Call Gregg in parts/service at 800-422-3639, and see if their pumps are compatible. I've found VEI to be a very haunt friendly company. But Jack's right, even the upper end machines are getting more affordable.

No rest for living,
No peace for the dead.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

The main problem as I understand it would be that these things are built and designed to vaporize the fluid at a specific temperature and with a specific pressure behind it.Tampering with the machines may lead to it producing toxic fumes along with the fog.I know Digger has had great luck with VEI,and if it's one of theirs by all means contact them.Thor,exactly what brand is it?

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Thor (Mar 17, 2004)

It's a lite f/x fog commander, 1000watts, wired timer that I gave about $160 for and got one season's use, so I'd really rather not throw it away. I may try the VEI guy, even if he does'nt have the item he may know where to look. I also have a big VEI that I've had 3 trouble free seasons from, so when I do buy new, I'll consider Lite F/X's sterling customer service!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok.I wouldn't want to throw away that much money either.Does the motor itself have a name on it?Maybe you can bypass lite f/x and go right to their source.I have a VEI 940 that's 4 or 5 years old but after Halloween I picked up a lite fx for $25 that puts out an incredible amount of fog for a small machine.I can see that the lite fx's are made much cheaper and I'm afraid that this pump repair wouldn't be your last.In other words you already spent 160.If it costs 25 to fix it you could have already bought another one.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

They'll almost surely ream you one the parts cost. I'd bet you'll end up paying 1/2 or more of the cost of the machine, for which you could buy 3 lites or gemmys. And when they die it costs nothing to replace them.

Our haunt.... http://home.earthlink.net/~dhinds7/


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey guys! Do u guys have any ideas for props? I really need help and fast!!!

Your fellow Great Pumpkin!!!
Mattie


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Mattie.Instead of tangling up this thread,start another one here in the prop section asking for ideas.In it tell why you're in a rush and if you have access to tools or need to keep it simple.This way the topics won't get mixed up.We'll reply as soon as we see it. Ken

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

That's a great idea. But I don't think Moon will say anyting about me talking about props here.

Your fellow Great Pumpkin!!!
Mattie


----------



## Judge (Aug 10, 2012)

I have an FX fog machine 700 watts that the tube in the reservoir tank has eroded and snapped in half.
Anyone know what kind of tubing I should use to replace it with?


----------

